# Lens Correction for the Tokina AT-X 16-28 F 2.8 PRO FX



## quietlion (Apr 24, 2015)

I use a Tokina 16-28 with a Nikon D700. Adobe Camera Raw indicate that the 16-28 has a profile but I cannot fine it. There is a profile for this lens with a D800 in the list. I only shoot RAW images. Does any one on the forum know where I can find such a profile?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I see the profile on my system. Have you tried to find it yourself manually? If you do find it, you can then click in the Setup box and select "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" and it should remember those settings for all other shots taken with that lens.


----------



## quietlion (Apr 24, 2015)

Jim, Thank you for your welcome and quick response.

I guess I am doing something wrong. When I look at the "Lens profile support for Lightroom 6, 5, 4, 3 and Photoshop CS6, CS5, Camera Raw 9,8,7,6, the lens is listed there. When I use the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader, only the D800 lens(16-28) is listed and it is for jpeg only. In Lightroom, When I enable profile corrections in LR use setup Auto then select Tokina from the drop down setup turn to custom, the 16-28 is listed under model and the profile list the NIKON 800 as the camera. If I am doing something wrong, please help me out. I am willing to learn.

Willie
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 24, 2015)

You don't have to be concerned about the specific camera model type (in fact, on my 5.7 system there is no Model type in the profile name).....so in the Lens Corrections Profile tab, enable Profile Corrections, just select Tokina for Make, then the 16 - 28 lens, then the profile. Then go back to Setup, click on it and choose "Save New Lens Profile Defaults".


----------

